# 10th Anniversary Quarrel



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

July, 29th through August 2nd 2014 marks the 10th anniversary of the Quarrel, team and individual, Fray t-jet slot car race. We invite all of you to come out to enjoy what is sure to be another fantastic race. The Quarrel is always the event for close racing and camaraderie. With three new tracks this year, the competition will be extremely tight as drivers take on the task of learning these new tracks. It takes a minimum of four drivers (maximum 6) to make a team or you can come as individuals as there are always teams looking for additional talent or other individuals looking to make a team.
If you are interested in participating or have any questions, you can email Slo[email protected] or call Michael Block @ 262-269-8121.

Additional information and rules are available at: 
http://thequarrel.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/thequarrel
https://www.facebook.com/TheQuarrelHO
https://www.facebook.com/TannerRidge


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

HOTEL ROOMS FOR QUARREL

I have reserved a block of rooms for the Quarrel @
America's Best Value Inn
W 7614 Oasis Lane
Lake Mills, WI 53551

These are nice clean rooms with two beds each!

Use: "The Quarrel" to reserve

1-920-648-3800 or 1-888-315-2378
FOR RESERVATIONS

$79.95/night

These rooms will be released back to the public on 6/29 - Please reserve promptly


----------

